# Take two!



## Aliop

Bit of background info; prepregancy weight with no. 1 was 74kg. After baby no.2 in 2010 I was 97.3kg and held steady around the 90's until no.3 was about two years old and I lost ALL my baby weight and more, got down to to a very comfy 60kg:happydance::happydance::happydance:but....baby no. 4 born in Oct '15 and I got up to 79kg at 41 weeks (still exercising a lot and felt fit though) and now baby is 6 months old and I weigh 88kg :dohh::nope::dohh::nope: so bloody annoyed with myself!! 

Anyway, today is THE day! No excuses, I am done with this weight! 

The weather here has turned cool and all my cooler weather clothes are either hideously uncomfortable or I cannot squeeze into them at all. I have bought myself the bare minimum of bigger clothes to get me through but I do not want to feel this way anymore.


----------



## Aliop

I have spent a fair bit of time making a plan and using the same 'formula' that worked for me in the past which was low carb, high protein diet. I also decided to keep it simple and my exercise was just walking (10000 steps a day) in the beginning and then as I got fitter I started jogging. 

So, LCHP diet and 10000 steps a day. Sounds simple :wacko:


----------



## Aliop

Weighed in at 86.6kg this morning! I know it's 'just water weight loss' but a loss is a loss and I'm counting it :thumbup:

9/5/16 88kg 
11/5/16 86.6kg 

Feeling more motivated today seeing such a big initial loss:happydance: 

I weigh daily as I find it keeps me accountable to myself, in the past if I didn't weigh daily I'd fall off the wagon, I know it doesn't work for everyone but it does for me. I will also measure weekly.


----------



## Spudtastic

HI. Good luck for your journey. You sound really positive and motivated so I hope it drops off easily. Getting down to 60kg before is very impressive. I'm sure you can do it again.

We sound very similar. 
Start weight with baby no1 was 78kg. I put on 9kg bring pregnant and then about 2 years ago I got to 66kg through a low carb healthy fat lifestyle and walking also.
Then I had a Mc which got me eating. By the time I got pregnant again I was 70kg. The first trimester saw me eat and eat and then sadly I lost that baby so I ate more. I was 80kg when I got pregnant with dd2. When she was two weeks old I weighed 76.9kg but now I'm 82.7 (that was Mondays weigh in). Gutted. But I did just eat so I can see how it happened.
I'd like to lose 15 to 20kg.


----------



## topsy

Good luck xxxx


----------



## Aliop

Thanks Topsy :) 

We do sound very similar Spudtastic! Thanks for commenting :) I felt gutted seeing that '80' number too. I am very much an emotional eater also. How's it going for you?

I weighed in at 86.2kg this morning :thumbup: small victories of seeing the scales drop even a little is the incentive I need to stay motivated which is why I weigh daily. 

My husband cuddled me before he left for work this morning and said he could notice a difference on my butt haha!! 

My only saving grace I guess you could call it is I get fat all over and then lose it all over with a hourglass figure so hopefully I'll start getting noticeable decreases all over soon enough. It just feels so darn slow and such a tedious process, why can't we lose it like we gain it with no effort?!?! 

88
86.6
86.2


----------



## Aliop

Just realised there is a dieting journal section :dohh:

My self control is being tested today, weather is wet and miserable which usually means a perfect day for baking but I jut cannot trust myself yet so I'm feeling quite frustrated and at a loss today:coffee:


----------



## Aliop

86.2kg again this morning :) 

We are heading out to see the Wiggles today, three year old is very excited! 

Feeling less cranky and wasn't looking for morning tea so must be getting used to eating better and less:thumbup:


----------



## Spudtastic

I seriously freaked out reading your posts. I could have written them. It was pouring here yesterday too, I'm struggling with self control and my 3 year old loves the wiggles. Sadly the nearest concert is a three hour drive away.


----------



## Aliop

That's so funny Spudtastic! My three year old was mesmerised by the concert and so was my 7 month old. 

85.8kg this morning :happydance:

On track but the weekend with my husband home is definitely more challenging :wacko: staying strong!!


----------



## Aliop

85.6kg this morning which is 2.4kg in 5 days! Wow! Cannot wait to get into the 70's, think I will feel like I'm really on the home stretch then, eye on the prize and all that haha! 

Took the family out for a walk this afternoon, eldest rode his bike, little girl took her dolly pram (yes I'm a soft touch!) and two little ones came in the double walking pram. Was really nice to walk and chat to the husband with the kids all happily coming along without any of the usual fussing if you try to go for a walk!


----------



## Aliop

85.0kg!!! 3kg loss for week one :happydance: 

Even if it is just water weight or whatever people call the first whoosh I don't care, I weigh 3 kegs less and I'm on my way:thumbup:


----------



## Aliop

84.8kg this morning!! Woohoo! I actually feel like I'm getting somewhere :thumbup: 

I am feeling a lot better too and cravings have passed for the most part. Occasionally I think I'd like something (chips, chocolate etc) but I can look at my inspiration board on the fridge and it gets me back on the straight and narrow. I also think to myself 'Things will be the same even if I do eat ...', as I am definitely an emotional eater and my youngest has a cold which is stressing me out as I get all worked up that he won't sleep and I'll be exhausted with no chance to catch up on sleep ever! But hey that is life with a young family I guess!


----------



## Aliop

All has been going well, staying focused:thumbup: 84.0kg this morning!! 4 more kgs until my first mini goal:happydance:

Cravings have definitely subsided, I find I want to eat 'naughty' foods still but I have been asking myself 'is eating .... going to get me where I want to be?', amazingly it seems to be working! 

My inspiration board is also helping me stay on track, I stuck it to our fridge along with my food diary. 

Will re-take my measurements next week.


----------



## Aliop

My two youngest have had a cold and now I've got it too. I have this annoying cough that is making my throat feel raw. I just sat down (it's 8pm here) and realised I hadn't had any water at all today so just had my drink bottle and will head off to bed shortly as mu husband is away until Sunday so I'm going to take any sleep I can get! :sleep:


----------



## Aliop

Holding firm on 84.0 with two days left in the week. Extremely happy with a kilo loss for week two though! 

Husband is away so thinking of taking the kids for a bike ride with two youngest in double pram, it is a beautiful autumn day here.


----------



## Becky61

Just read through your thread, I'm glad I've jumped in whilst there was only two pages! You sound so positive and motivated, well done! I never thought weighing each day could work, but it sounds like you're doing wonderful! I think I'd be worried to see a slight gain one day and then fall off the wagon! May I ask what's on your inspirational board? As I think I may need one of these! And also, what is a typical day for you food wise? Keep up the good work! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Aliop

Hi Becky! Thank you! 

My inspiration board has a photo of all my kids but also a bigger one of my daughter as I do not want to pass this weight struggle onto her. I grew up with a mum who was very overweight and very miserable. I am determined to give my little a girl a mum who is energetic and involved. I also have some motivational sayings on there and a kilo countdown. I used to hide my numbers from my husband but now I just say it how it is and the chart is on the fridge for all to see. 


I eat anything that is not processed so I guess you'd call it a whole food diet?? I do eat lots of protein. I like to keep it really simple and I tend to eat easy things such as a punnet of cherry tomatoes and an apple for morning tea. The only meal I put any energy into making (and then still hardly any lol) is lunch. I make this meal all about me and I wait until baby is napping and three year old is playing and take the time to enjoy my meal. I like to choose things like a good steak, chicken breast, cherry tomatoes (I love these things lol), spinach or I'll roast whatever veg we have. I like to eat a lot at lunch time so I never feel deprived plus I am eating six times a day as well.

I do this (silly!) thing where if I don't weigh each day I tell myself I can 'cheat' and work it off before weigh in day which never happens! So I make everyday weigh in day. I believe any fluctuation around 0.4-0.6 up or down is normal for my body so it doesn't phase me. Plus I like that I know the pattern of my losses. I don't freak out or anything if I forget to weigh. 

So basically I eat whole foods, drink 1-2litres of water and walk 10000 steps a day!


----------



## Aliop

83.6kg this morning! 

I had to move the band on my bra four whole rows for a better fit as it was twisting round my body! So I'm on the tightest fitting now :happydance: these are the changes I am most happy about. Yesterday I put on my jeans and they zipped up really easily and were super comfy whereas they had been cutting me in two lol 

Sunday today, quiet one as my big boy plays football this morning then the kids have a birthday party to go to which my husband has taken them to and I am home with the baby.


----------



## Aliop

Monday morning and I am 83.6kg! Loss of 1.4kg for the week :thumbup:

Week 1 88kg
-3kg
Week 2 85kg
-1.4
Week 3 83.6kg


----------



## Becky61

Well done!!!!! X


----------



## Aliop

Thank you xx

83.4kg yesterday and today. 

I also got my period for the second time since my last baby was born 7.5months ago which sucks!

I've hit this weird stage where I don't actually feel like eating much. Huge change from week one where I was insanely hungry all the time.


----------



## Aliop

83.4 still haha! I am not expecting too much of a loss for week three especially as AF is here but very happy to be holding steady.


----------



## Aliop

82.4kg this morning! We've had visitors all weekend so I am incredibly happy to see another drop :happydance: 2.4kg to my first goal of 80, cannot wait to be in the 70's again, the end goal will seem so much more achievable once I'm in that bracket.


----------



## Aliop

82.2kg this morning! :happydance:


----------



## Aliop

I did have a bit of a down day yesterday about my weight. I went to get dressed to go out to a friends place (who is very thin and always looks amazing!) and I had thought I was looking better and it was getting noticeable but as I pulled out clothes to wear everything was uncomfortable or just plain wouldn't fit :nope: I still look horrible!! I'm in a bit of a funk still -I am wearing one of my husbands jumpers hmmmm- but am keeping on track even though the urge to eat as much comforting 'bad' food is incredibly strong. I keep reminding myself I will feel even worse if I do give in. Just got to keep going :wacko:


----------



## Becky61

I know that feeling, but everyday you're getting closer to your target. Don't cave and give in to naughty foods, no matter how tempting. You got this!!!! Everyday you don't reach for the cravings is a step closer to feeling great in (or out!) of those clothes! Chin up and chocolate down :)


----------



## Aliop

You're spot on Becky, thanks! :) :)

81.8kg this morning! 

For exercise I make sure I clock up 10000 steps a day and have been getting on the treadmill of an evening, about a week ago I decided I need to relearn how to jog so I started with two minutes, built up to five and last night jogged for ten continuous minutes! Woohoo! Just got to keep keeping on...


----------



## Aliop

Stayed firm at 81.8kg! My body is changing, my measurements have decreased by 16cm overall and a pair of new jeans I bought that I could not pull up past my mid thigh I can now wear really comfortably :happydance:

Have set up my treadmill in the rumpus room with a baby play pen around it so no kids can get to it and I'm hoping to be able to get a walk in during the day while the kids play.


----------



## Spudtastic

Well done alihop. You're doing really well. I can't wait to be on the 70s again too.


----------



## Aliop

Me either Spudtatstic! 

81.0kg this morning :happydance: which means 7kg total loss so far:thumbup:

Had a slow week last week with scales not moving much again but still they are going in the right direction so I cannot complain.


----------



## Aliop

81.0 again today. 
Three of my four children are sick and typically it is the youngest two that are the worst -and interestingly it's all three of my boys! My girl is like me and very very rarely gets sick- my boys too I hate to say are incredibly sooky when even the slightest bit unwell so they are driving me insane even though I do feel sorry for them I am incredibly touched out right now. 

My husband (who for the record is a great man & father, just needs to be told sometimes when I want help as he doesn't seem to see issues that I do) brought my three year old into our bed this morning, no big deal right?! Wrong!! He snuffles and fusses and never ever goes back to sleep and seeing as I was up to the baby at 3am and then not back asleep until after 4 I was incredibly frustrated by his choice to bring him in our bed rather than take him downstairs (it was after 6am). So I snapped at him that as the person who does not get up at all through the night he is the person that can be downstairs first if they wake and leave me to sleep until 7. I may not have said it that nicely though :blush:

Baby fell asleep on me at 9.30 after refusing breakfast and only minimal milk and is still asleep now at 11.30 up in his cot. I have a dr appt for him this afternoon as he is just miserable and totally off milk and food. 

Anyway I guess this is what being a mother is all about, coming dead last all the time and being number one to your kids no matter what. Fingers crossed these boys are on the mend soon!


----------



## Aliop

80.8kg today! I feel like this weight is dropping so slowly:wacko:

Baby still very sick, dr at 12.45 today. I'm hating on winter today, so many germs about and really hard to protect the baby from them all with bigger kids going to school and preschool. Hand washing is my main nag at the moment lol


----------



## Aliop

80.8kg still but I am very happy to be getting so close to the 70's, just have to up my motivation and stay 100% focused!! 

Kids mostly better, baby congested again today :wacko: which I am hoping doesn't develop any further. They have very kindly shared their germs with me and I have a head cold too plus AF for the third time since baby way born (and it's awful after this baby, I'm hoping it doesn't always be like this!). 

Better get on and finish the mornings housework and get baby down for a sleep.


----------



## VanD

Wow congrats! You have done amazingly well!
Please keep going!
How's the weight now? Still sliding down?


----------

